# 1968 Texaco Service Station



## 1955chevy

I am new here to Hobby Talk.
I am located in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada
We did this as a club project.
A member did the base out of mdf board. I completely did
the station itself. I used parts from the MRC Service Station kit
and accessories from Scale models by Chris. Everything else is scratch build
Enjoy


----------



## bucwheat

No picture?


----------



## 1955chevy

*1968 texaco Service Station*

Pics


----------



## Brittamaster

Great Job I would love to have a setup like that I'd put Model's Of My friends streetrod's and display it in the Garage My only Problem is the time to make it and I can't find a Model Of a 48 Ford Sedan that's what I have..


----------



## bucwheat

Very nice,what are the walls made of? here is my vintage gas station the walls are foam core board.


----------



## 1955chevy

The walls are .030 Evergreen Plastic.
There are two layers glued together with Ambroid.
I did two layers so the windows, doors or walls would have a ledge
to sit on. The inside opening is cut 2 mm wider then the window
is in the wall, small strips look like window trim. The mutton bars
are painted painter's tape cut thin and applied on both sides of the windows.


----------



## WarbirdTA

Very nice!
It came out great.

George


----------



## Stangfreak

*Sure is a beauty... Awesome detail and craftsmanship !!!*


----------



## bucwheat

The pictures really show the great detail.


----------



## concretepumper

Thats sweet!


----------



## 1955chevy

*1968 Texaco Station*

Thanks Guys
It was a lot of work, but I enjoyed every minute.
Thanks again
Vaughn


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

